# wheres the cheapest wind out fiamma awning?



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
where can you buy the cheapest windout awning
fiamma ? in your op :wink: 

saruman 

_______________________________________________
Und Sie?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ebay???????

Keith


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*awning*

hi keith

cheers  ill have a look


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Homestead Caravans in Essex are usually quite reasonable, F45i 3.5 metre at £299.95, available in 3 colours.

www.homesteadcaravans.co.uk

Colin


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAMMA-F45-CA...QcategoryZ76072QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Fiamma Awning*

I have a Fiamma zip awning for sale on mhf classifieds. I am changing for a larger one. Only 12 months old if you are interested, open to offers. Please e-mail me at [email protected]. It is 3mtrs.


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

http://www.worldofcamping.co.uk/index.htm
They advertise that they will not be beaten on price...worth a try


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

IMHO Omnistor Awnings are much more substantial than Fiamma.

If you go to an outdoor MH show you'll get free fitting for your awning.

Knauser


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

You didn't say they size you were after 

I found 3.5m @ 275 and three meter at 255

omnistor are more expensive, to be fair there is not a lot to choose between the two, for and against.

nick


----------

